# General > AquaTalk >  Where to find red-tailed black shark (Epalzeorhynchos bicolor)?

## joeyttk

any one spotted the black shark or red-tail black shark in LFS ?

I saw the rainbow shark and albino rainbow at Qianhu.

----------


## Quixotic

_Labeo bicolor_ is the old name, now known as _Epalzeorhynchos bicolor_.

----------


## celticfish

Saw some at Wu Hu this past Sunday.
They are at the bottom tier just behind the arowana tank at the entrance.
Size is a very approximate 2.5".
I just noticed them as I recalled they were in trouble as an endangered species at some point in time.

----------


## joeyttk

where is Wu Hu ?

----------


## celticfish

Located in Tiong Bahru ---> here

----------


## joeyttk

thanks!!!!!!!!

----------


## valice

> I just noticed them as I recalled they were in trouble as an endangered species at some point in time.


I believe they still are. But humans figured out how to breed them in captivity. And so humans don't need to catch them from the wild.

----------


## joeyttk

I went to Wu Hu, and it is not the black bicolor, what they have there is the Black Rainbow shark, Epalzeorhynchos frenatus. i.e. the fins are red.

Do let me know if anyone see a true bi-colour shark  :Smile:  i.e. only tail is distinctly red. tks!

----------


## celticfish

Opps... sorry to send you on a wild goose chase.
Didn't realize there were two kinds...  :Opps: 

They seem to think its extinct in the wild --->  here 
Did they manage to breed this species artificially?

----------


## joeyttk

no problem  :Smile:  in fact I did not go home empty handed, I got my self 5xjava barb for my 6ft. they are really pretty. Did not know about Wu Hu, and they are indeed very very very well stocks with very nice pleco and fei-feng too.

I read it is extinct in the wild too  :Sad:

----------


## celticfish

*phew* at least something good came out for your trip there...
Otherwise I'll be very paiseh (embarassed)! 
But yes ben is pretty well stocked most of the time from the number of tanks he has.

----------


## Merviso

I remembered seeing them at Seaview, Seletar Farmway, some time ago. Note sure if it is still available now... Good luck!  :Wink:

----------


## stormhawk

Wait.. I think I remember seeing a large school of these at Polyart. I might be wrong. I will reconfirm later when I drop by.

----------


## joeyttk

thanks, do note the dosal fins to see if they are red, or plain black

----------


## David Moses Heng

was at sea view today. they have got about two tanks of them... next to the black angel tanks... :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

Sorry joey, I couldn't make it to Polyart earlier today. That said, if memory serves me right, their dorsal fin is black. Well the "sharks" I saw at Polyart that is. They're in a tank with some other fish. One of the side tanks near where most of the fish are sold. Look around, you should find them.

----------


## joeyttk

thanks guys! I will go check it out today

----------


## stormhawk

Sorry joey, the sharks are gone. I went to Polyart today hoping to spot them, but their tank is now full of Clown Loaches.

----------


## joeyttk

hi, I went there again today, there were a few left and I managed to find 1. Unfortunately his body is wounded. I am hoping to nurse him back to health.

thanks for your help in locating it for me. I am lucky to get it early  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

I thought they were all gone. I was looking at the tank where I last saw them, none left. It's good that you managed to find some. Good luck with the one you got.  :Smile:

----------


## joeyttk

it did not survive  :Sad:

----------

